# Application mail disparue



## Palm49 (12 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
Mon application "Mail" sur iPhone 6+ à disparue de mon écran d'accueil.

J'ai vérifié s'il n'était pas sur une autre page, mais non.
Comment récupérer mail sur mon iPhone 
Merci à vous


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Mai 2018)

Depus l'app store ?


----------



## Palm49 (12 Mai 2018)

Je ne le vois nul part !!!!
App store achat !!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Mai 2018)

app store tu faire recherche mail iphone


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Mai 2018)

j'y pense... sous reglages/general/restriction  tu as peut-être desactivé simplement l'appli


----------



## Palm49 (12 Mai 2018)

Les restrictions sont activées et tout est vert. Mais rien sur "mail" !!
Sur App Store je ne le vois nul part
Merci de ton aide, mais je ne sais que faire


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Mai 2018)

si tu as une sauvegarde de ton teléphone fais une restauration.


----------

